# Universities in Sydney



## Editor

As the number of overseas students continues to grow, more and more people are looking for universities in Sydney and other areas of Australia. We hereby enclose a list of universities in Sydney for your information: –

University of Western Sydney 
Macquarie University
University of New South Wales 
University of Sydney
University of Technology Sydney 

The nature of education in Australia means that new universities and skills training facilities continue to emerge on an ongoing basis.

If you have any experience of the above universities or indeed have any comments about what they have to offer, please post below.


----------



## Erin Nock

Right, I think so.


----------



## stuadams

It really depends on the course, the faculty, the course coordinators, the unit coordinators and a range of other factors. Remember that universities are private institutions, and therefore a business, and like any business, relies on marketing and image. Be careful to look beneath the image, otherwise it won't be an education you are buying, but a brand name instead.

--

Top of the Class Professional Tutoring Sydney


----------



## roggermclean

thank you for the sharing the list of universities recently i was searching for universities


----------



## artiSOLANKI

editor said:


> as the number of overseas students continues to grow, more and more people are looking for universities in sydney and other areas of australia. We hereby enclose a list of universities in sydney for your information: -
> 
> university of western sydney
> macquarie university
> university of new south wales
> university of sydney
> university of technology sydney
> 
> the nature of education in australia means that new universities and skills training facilities continue to emerge on an ongoing basis.
> 
> If you have any experience of the above universities or indeed have any comments about what they have to offer, please post below.


hey hi my name is arti. I am from mumbai. I have completed my graduation from cmj university in b.b.a. My university is closed due t some irregularities in phd course. I already applied for canadian visa but its been more 40 days i didnt get any response from them. So i am planning to apply for australian study visa in jan. My question is does anyone know any cmj student got australian visa for july 2013 intake. Please let me know.. Its very urgent. Plz help me


----------



## Move Migration

I am a law grad from UNSW. It was the most useful degree in the business world for myself. And I certainly gained a lot out of the degree. But like the others mention, I think the quality of the degree depends on which faculty you go into as well. And a "brand name" degree I find usually does have higher standards of education.


----------



## aksy

artiSOLANKI said:


> hey hi my name is arti. I am from mumbai. I have completed my graduation from cmj university in b.b.a. My university is closed due t some irregularities in phd course. I already applied for canadian visa but its been more 40 days i didnt get any response from them. So i am planning to apply for australian study visa in jan. My question is does anyone know any cmj student got australian visa for july 2013 intake. Please let me know.. Its very urgent. Plz help me


any student from any university can go for an Australian Student visa as long as they university is recognized.


----------



## lovelyme

Hi guys! Is there any University in Australia offering a training or course for ESL? If yes, how much will it cost? Thanks!


----------



## andrew_morano

Hi Everyone!
I recently received my visa subclass 100 and my fist entry to Australia will be this 18th August. Currently I'm looking online for a job there and hopefully I get one soon 
I also want to study in TAFE and my chosen course is Electrotechnology, for me to have an Electrician License. Given that I have a visa 100, do I still need to take an IELTS exam here in the Philippines for me to enter TAFE?

Your reply will be greatly appreciated.

Thank you!


----------

